# Anxiety - Medication an answer?



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

My wife and I are going through couples therapy which has helped us resolve several issues. One of which is some depression (Which my GP has helped me with) The problem now is when we talk about her ongoing Eotional Affair (maybe more / sexual?) I feel like I'm going to have a stroke or a heart attack. 

My question is to those that are having things that seem like a panic attack are helped by drugs? I've got an appointment to talk about this and wonder how this has worked for others and if this has helped them or not in couples therapy. Right now just thinking about this puts me into rough shape. Heart pounding, dizzy, feeling weak / sick.

Ugh!


----------



## tmbirdy (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, there are drugs for anxiety, Lexapro for one, but this is a much deeper issue. The reason you are feeling this way is because she is or was having an affair. It's a natural human emotion. I would say keep up with the counseling and yes, take something for the anxiety if you need to, but the underlying issue needs to be dealt with. Is she still involved with this other person emotionally and/or sexually?


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I sometimes take a mild drug for anxiety (Atarax, chemically it's very similar to Benadryl, the allergy medicine) - I stay away from the prescription stuff though. It does help. It won't cure sadness or fear, but it can help with the PHYSICAL symptoms (like nausea, racing heartbeat, dizziness, feeling like you can't really breathe).


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Panic attacks that are triggered by specific stress and specific events and thoughts are often very successfully treated w.o. drugs. It's a stopgap at best until you get to the core of the actual problem.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

I spoke to a doctor who got me in touch with a therapist and put me on an SSRI to deal with the anxiety. I've got the idea in my head that things are worse then they have been stated but I don't know that for sure. Denial or Paranoid crap - I dunno. What I do know is I don't like the heart banging the forgetting to breath etc. Ugh


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

tmbirdy said:


> Yeah, there are drugs for anxiety, Lexapro for one, but this is a much deeper issue. The reason you are feeling this way is because she is or was having an affair. It's a natural human emotion. I would say keep up with the counseling and yes, take something for the anxiety if you need to, but the underlying issue needs to be dealt with. Is she still involved with this other person emotionally and/or sexually?


I think that really is the million dollar question. Emotionally I guess she feels a continued connection. She actually told me she misses him. Can you believe this? The PA stuff is iffy on the did she or not meter. For me its about 50:50 but knowing takes more snooping or an honest admission.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Keep in mind anxiety drugs lessen your sex drive or ability to climax. 

I don't have anxiety issues, but some anxiety medications are used to treat on going muscle spasms. I'd much prefer to have sex and climax anyday over taking a mild anxiety medication. I'm not a doctor, this is just through experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Keep in mind anxiety drugs lessen your sex drive or ability to climax.
> 
> I don't have anxiety issues, but some anxiety medications are used to treat on going muscle spasms. I'd much prefer to have sex and climax anyday over taking a mild anxiety medication. I'm not a doctor, this is just through experience.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've gone off one drug *An SSRI because of inability to orgasm. The one I'm using now is a "Take only as needed" and I guess when I need it I'm not thinking about having sex with her I'm trying not to have my head explode from anxiety over this repeating of what she said = what that really meant = what really was going on = what I should have known was going on = blah blah blah. Panic mode? I'm not sure thats the proper description but at least it allows me to function (work, etc)


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to have severe anxiety attacks and did take some medication for it a couple of times. it was high dose prescription stuff but it never helped; i actually acquired a raging temper from the stuff. the medication did help with one thing though- i had to pay more attention to when i was about to freak out so i could make a conscious choice to not freak out. it was a baby step that helped make a difference. i also went to a counseling session right in the middle of one and that helped break the cycle, too. it was with a counselor that i had never met before so the social awkwardness of it was enough to break the cycle. 

Ultimately I was able to stop the anxiety and panic attacks by realizing what was really triggering them. On the surface there was the event in my marriage but deep down there was a much more painful issue that I had to face and deal with. Once I made that connection i was able to let go.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

Blanca said:


> I used to have severe anxiety attacks and did take some medication for it a couple of times. it was high dose prescription stuff but it never helped; i actually acquired a raging temper from the stuff. the medication did help with one thing though- i had to pay more attention to when i was about to freak out so i could make a conscious choice to not freak out. it was a baby step that helped make a difference. i also went to a counseling session right in the middle of one and that helped break the cycle, too. it was with a counselor that i had never met before so the social awkwardness of it was enough to break the cycle.
> 
> Ultimately I was able to stop the anxiety and panic attacks by realizing what was really triggering them. On the surface there was the event in my marriage but deep down there was a much more painful issue that I had to face and deal with. Once I made that connection i was able to let go.


Thanks for your post. I started doing some therapy myself, so I'm looking for that to help. In the short run this is all super intense. The big question seems to be "Are you going to be able to deal with this?" and I've thought the answer is yes. Troubles seem to start (for me) after therapy when some new fact is admitted to etc. The repeat over and over of various things seems to spin me up. The AntiAnxiety drugs are low dose but not for everyday use. The concern with too much use is addiction which is a problem I don't need to add to the mix.

I guess I'm still too early into this to see the light at the end of the tunnel. And experience tells me that it might be a train. 

Oh per another post about prefering sex over drugs. How many of you were still having sex after D-Day? Or in particular LOTs of sex?


----------



## merri (Jan 3, 2012)

Or short acting anxiety meds may help you over a hump without affecting sex drive.


----------



## tjay (Jan 7, 2012)

As merry mentioned, there isn't a magic pill that is just going to cure this. Medication can, however, be an extremely useful tool to help you but it sound like it needs to be combined with some other form of therapy or counseling. Taking a medication like xanax can help with the anxiety attacks to allow you to work through the issues and come to some sort of resolution. Also, if you don't like your anti-depressant, switch! There are tons of options and your doctor has no way of knowing which drug you will respond to the best, just an educated guess.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

X-unknown said:


> I guess I'm still too early into this to see the light at the end of the tunnel. And experience tells me that it might be a train.


LOL...no kidding

Hang in there. Horrible things do hit you like a train outta no where. Unfortunately when a train hits your soul it doesnt die; you feel all the pain until your soul heals. The solutions come so subtly and slowly that you dont even realize you are healing.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Medication should be a last resort. First try individual therapy. Meditation techniques can also be helpful. And, finally if you resort to medication, get an evaluation from a psychologist. They are best qualified to evaluate your problem and make appropriate drug recommendations. Don't rely on drug representatives, and TV ads to tell you and your doctor which drugs are best.


----------



## merri (Jan 3, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Medication should be a last resort. First try individual therapy. Meditation techniques can also be helpful. And, finally if you resort to medication, get an evaluation from a psychologist. They are best qualified to evaluate your problem and make appropriate drug recommendations. Don't rely on drug representatives, and TV ads to tell you and your doctor which drugs are best.


Never let a tv ad sell you on a drug. I agree, it should not be used lightly but if it'ts out of control it may help you achieve and learn control and it is always best to be evaulated then just given a drug after a brief conversation with a pcp. They just don't have enough time to assess. Nothing against the pcp's.


----------



## ZacThomas (Mar 5, 2012)

Totally agreed with tmbirdy’s thoughts. You should keep on your counseling and also converse to the counselor about the anxiety, your wife is feeling. I think it would be the finest solution.


----------



## need2ventnow (Mar 24, 2012)

I highly recommend Klonapin- Not as addictive as Xanax and works very well- I have been on it for years- and never felt the desire to abuse it. It gets rid of the anxiety, doesn't sedate me, and I feel just fine. The SSRI's and SSNRI's can really do some ****ed up things like making you manic, suicidal, depressed, more anxious, or even feeling schizo...its an experiment trying to find the one that right for you. I suggest you just ask for something for your panic attacks or else the antidepressants might make you have BAD SIDE EFFECTS- The only ones that did not for me are pristiq or effexor- SSNRI's which also kills your sex drive so I don't recommend unless ur severely depressed. 

I exercise, running helps a lot of my anxiety, and take klonapin as needed when I start to feel the Panic coming on...I take Pristiq for depression too...but it took 10 yrs to find the anti-depressant that didn't make me nuts, and I mainly take it for my bad PMS or PMDD...If it is jus panic attacks, take a pill for panic disorders not an SSRI or SSNRI- those are pretty dangerous and even MORE addictive....


----------



## need2ventnow (Mar 24, 2012)

By the way I have a BA in Psychology if that gives you any reason to trust me, plus I have ALOT of experience with SSRI's AND SSNRI's what you need is something in the Benzodiazapam family, ativan, xanax, klonopin...n take only as needed


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

:iagree::iagree:

Watch out for those SSRI. I just jumped here from the another thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/42840-how-did-you-choose-your-tam-screen-name-2.html . SSRI's was a living hell for me. BIG MISTAKE FOR ME. But everybody is different.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

need2ventnow said:


> By the way I have a BA in Psychology if that gives you any reason to trust me, plus I have ALOT of experience with SSRI's AND SSNRI's what you need is something in the Benzodiazapam family, ativan, xanax, klonopin...n take only as needed


I agree (I use a benzo you didn't mention *Diazapam PRN as needed)) and there are times that just knowing I have it available is enough to chill things down.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I use diazepam for muscle relaxer due to my herniated discs in my neck. I'm on the low dose and I take it only when my muscles are out of control with the spasms. It works very well.

The downside is that I can not orgasm when I take them. It's very important to me that I'm able to climax. That's one of the beauties of making love. It does not slow down my willingness and sex drive, which is nice. It only stops me from climaxing.

I also do not want to become dependent on this medication. I've never had medication withdrawal and I hope not to in the future. I prefer all natural supplements before toxic medications.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I use diazepam for muscle relaxer due to my herniated discs in my neck. I'm on the low dose and I take it only when my muscles are out of control with the spasms. It works very well.
> 
> The downside is that I can not orgasm when I take them. It's very important to me that I'm able to climax. That's one of the beauties of making love. It does not slow down my willingness and sex drive, which is nice. It only stops me from climaxing.
> 
> I also do not want to become dependent on this medication. I've never had medication withdrawal and I hope not to in the future. I prefer all natural supplements before toxic medications.


Just a quickie answer. I was wondering what was going on (failure to climax) or at least mega difficult. It seemed to come and go with (Of course) my use or not of the Diazapam. I'm not sure if I'm taking a very large dose (4mg)? Anyway, things are better. I'm not doing this stuff in my head daily and I'm pretty sure about her and that we are moving ahead. Thanks btw for the feedback. This has been really hard stuff.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> Just a quickie answer. I was wondering what was going on (failure to climax) or at least mega difficult. It seemed to come and go with (Of course) my use or not of the Diazapam. I'm not sure if I'm taking a very large dose (4mg)? Anyway, things are better. I'm not doing this stuff in my head daily and I'm pretty sure about her and that we are moving ahead. Thanks btw for the feedback. This has been really hard stuff.


I take 5mg, which is a low dose. I believe the doses come in 2, 5 and 10mgs. 

For me, it takes two full days for my system to get back to normal after one dose.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I take 5mg, which is a low dose. I believe the doses come in 2, 5 and 10mgs.
> 
> For me, it takes two full days for my system to get back to normal after one dose.


I started with 1 or 2 mg but that didn't really do much. Diazapam seems to have some baggage with it. Slightly more addictive (I'm told) and it stays in your system longer then any of the other Benzos. Between Xanax and Ativan (And Diazapam) I wonder which one is best. Has anyone any opinion on that?


----------



## nomoretogive (Oct 29, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> I started with 1 or 2 mg but that didn't really do much. Diazapam seems to have some baggage with it. Slightly more addictive (I'm told) and it stays in your system longer then any of the other Benzos. Between Xanax and Ativan (And Diazapam) I wonder which one is best. Has anyone any opinion on that?


I have tried them all - Valium Xanax Ativan and Klonopin. I loved Valium in an unhealthy way, and think it works better for muscle spasms than anxiety. Xanax has been the best for.major anxiety and panic attacks with Ativan being fabulous for less severe times. Just in last year switched to Klonopin and it has been the best so far at keeping anxiety in check where's the others have been great when anxiety is overwhelming. Ymmv so if one isn't working as well as you would like, definitely try one of the others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

nomoretogive said:


> I have tried them all - Valium Xanax Ativan and Klonopin. I loved Valium in an unhealthy way, and think it works better for muscle spasms than anxiety. Xanax has been the best for.major anxiety and panic attacks with Ativan being fabulous for less severe times. Just in last year switched to Klonopin and it has been the best so far at keeping anxiety in check where's the others have been great when anxiety is overwhelming. Ymmv so if one isn't working as well as you would like, definitely try one of the others.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hummm. Its good food for thought. My doctor commented that Valium was a bit more addictive then the others. Maybe its the long halflife? Thanks on the information on how the others worked for you. I'm not in the regular and often anxiety mode. Therapy and group sessions bring it on and being alone to mull things over too long can be a problem as well. It maybe the therapy or the Buspar thats helping but its nice to have a use as needed solution.


----------



## nomoretogive (Oct 29, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> Hummm. Its good food for thought. My doctor commented that Valium was a bit more addictive then the others. Maybe its the long halflife? Thanks on the information on how the others worked for you. I'm not in the regular and often anxiety mode. Therapy and group sessions bring it on and being alone to mull things over too long can be a problem as well. It maybe the therapy or the Buspar thats helping but its nice to have a use as needed solution.


I'm not sure what it is about Valium, to be honest with you. It could very well be the long half life. All I know is that I was on it during a period of my life when everything was a mess, and taking Valium, I really just didn't care. It worked well for its prescribed purpose, but it worked TOO well in other areas. It definitely had euphoria-ish qualities and just allowed me to escape from reality -- not a good thing!!

If you are already taking Buspar -- which is a good med for anxiety without all of the possible addition issues -- but just want something to have as a rescue med, definitely ask your doc about giving Xanax or Ativan a try. Most of my panic attacks have been milder in nature -- although a couple were bad enough that I went to the hospital -- and Ativan has handled all but the worst of them with ease. 

I hardly ever need it anymore, but I always make sure I get a couple at the beginning of the year from my PCP just in case I need them. Somehow, just knowing it's there has helped and kept me from actually needing to take very many. Anxiety and panic attacks are just so flipping miserable to have that it's nice to have a Plan B if you need it!


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

nomoretogive said:


> I'm not sure what it is about Valium, to be honest with you. It could very well be the long half life. All I know is that I was on it during a period of my life when everything was a mess, and taking Valium, I really just didn't care. It worked well for its prescribed purpose, but it worked TOO well in other areas. It definitely had euphoria-ish qualities and just allowed me to escape from reality -- not a good thing!!
> 
> If you are already taking Buspar -- which is a good med for anxiety without all of the possible addition issues -- but just want something to have as a rescue med, definitely ask your doc about giving Xanax or Ativan a try. Most of my panic attacks have been milder in nature -- although a couple were bad enough that I went to the hospital -- and Ativan has handled all but the worst of them with ease.
> 
> I hardly ever need it anymore, but I always make sure I get a couple at the beginning of the year from my PCP just in case I need them. Somehow, just knowing it's there has helped and kept me from actually needing to take very many. Anxiety and panic attacks are just so flipping miserable to have that it's nice to have a Plan B if you need it!


I guess I'm complicated. The couples therapist suggested I needed to consider that I had long term depression. *My doctor agreed and I tried Celexa (Really bad sexual side effects) So I switched to wellbruten sr for depression and that seems to make things better. The buspar must be doing something or I'm just not letting infidelity make me flip out so much. I think its the buspar because when I do get into a group or sit down with a tdoc it can go right back to heart hammering, dry mouth flip your wig time.

I tried Atavin. It had a really apparent kick and I was a bit worried about functioning with that in my system. The diazapam seems to me (Maybe its just me) to be really subtle. Its not a giant "Pow" its more of a "Is this doing anything?" and then I notice I'm not having all the anxiety symptoms. The dose is probably low enough that it doesn't get to the euphoric stage? I'm kind of scared about Xanax. I knew a gent who took it daily and he was like... Vegged out. Maybe on the "as needed" it works better but I'm kind of afraid to ask for a switch. The devil you know versus the devil you don't.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> I started with 1 or 2 mg but that didn't really do much. Diazapam seems to have some baggage with it. Slightly more addictive (I'm told) and it stays in your system longer then any of the other Benzos. Between Xanax and Ativan (And Diazapam) I wonder which one is best. Has anyone any opinion on that?


I use to not want anything to do with any medication including ibuprofen until I broke my neck. Now that I need certain medicine, my perspective has changed drastically about the usage of any type of medication. What works best is dependent on that particular individual. I found out that I'm very sensitive and allergic to many types of medicine. I take what it best prescribed by my doctor and I take it the way it's suppose to be taken. I do not drink or smoke. Drinking can compromise your health on many different medications, so if you have an occasional drink here and there, it's important to discuss this with your doctor.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I use to not want anything to do with any medication including ibuprofen until I broke my neck. Now that I need certain medicine, my perspective has changed drastically about the usage of any type of medication. What works best is dependent on that particular individual. I found out that I'm very sensitive and allergic to many types of medicine. I take what it best prescribed by my doctor and I take it the way it's suppose to be taken. I do not drink or smoke. Drinking can compromise your health on many different medications, so if you have an occasional drink here and there, it's important to discuss this with your doctor.


I totally agree. I ask because my Doctor had suggested Xanax and Ativan before we settled on Valium. I was a little scared of Xanax -a friend uses it regularly and I thought he was "vegged out" Ativan is a drug that a family member already uses and it seems like xanax to me. In the take as needed scheme I guess I don't mind getting a little vegged out but I don't want to be a zombee. Anyway, I've come full circle on drugs for depression and anxiety. There was this stigma associated with that and all I can say is that it can change when its you that has a problem. *I know how shallow that sounds. I also have to credit the folks who have done MRI scans of the brain and can see mental health problems and also the proper meds restoring the brain to normal functioning. Anyway - I hope that anyone reading this lets talking to a doctor and or a therapist an open option if there is Marital infidelity.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know much about Ativan or Xanax. All I know that if your body becomes dependent on these medications that it is dangerous to quit cold turkey and could be fatal. I'm not sure about the Valium though. I could ask at my next appointment. I only take them as a muscle relaxer, I do not take them for anxiety. They work great at relieving constant muscles spasms, which are very painful to say the least. I normally do not tell others that I take medicine in fear of being judged. Without the medicine I do take, I would not be able to function without unbearable pain. I'm able to clean my house, iron my husband's clothes, take care of the animals daily, care for the children, cook, and my daily biking. Luckily, I have zero side effects from this one. I can even spend time outside this year, which really helps me from going into a depression due to living in severe chronic pain the last 4 years. There is no cure for my neck and arm pain.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

I asked my doc about switching to Xanax or Ativan. She thought it was better to stick with Valium and its more subtle longer term effects then to switch to Xanax and have a short term vega-rush. ;-)


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I take Lorazepam (Ativan) "as needed" (I'm supposed to be taking it everyday now... My anxiety is that severe).

I like lorazepam because it doesn't make you feel "mentally disabled" but there is a subtle calming affect. Much like a glass of wine. Bad thing about it is that it will make you a little sleepy. Occasionally, memory problems and amnesia will surface.

A therapy and med combo can help immensely. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> I take Lorazepam (Ativan) "as needed" (I'm supposed to be taking it everyday now... My anxiety is that severe).
> 
> I like lorazepam because it doesn't make you feel "mentally disabled" but there is a subtle calming affect. Much like a glass of wine. Bad thing about it is that it will make you a little sleepy. Occasionally, memory problems and amnesia will surface.
> 
> ...


Amen. I'm sorry your anxiety stuff is a daily issue. If its not prying can I ask how it manifests itself? Do you shake? Dry mouth? Heart flutter? I've had everything from mild to really bad. Do you take Lorazepam when symptoms start or do you take it the same time everyday type of thing.

Thanks previous poster on the long lasting Xanax. I had no idea that existed. BTW I've been taking Buspar (I can't remember the generic name) I'm not sure that does much of anything but it has very little side effects and no addiction issues. 

I'm really glad you mentioned the memory lapses. I think its a combo of things. Dealing with my SO infidelity has put me into a phase where I'm kind of out of it. My therapist suggested it might be PTSD.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My anxiety primarily manifests itself in increased heartbeat, respiration, shortness of breath, hyperventilation when most severe - I've had fainting spells before. Anxiety also manifests itself in racing thoughts, sleeplessness, crying jags (they could go on for hours - I never run out of tears), extreme "fight or flight" symptoms - so bad that up until a year ago I'd FLEE from any discomfort whatsoever. No matter what kind of danger I might be putting myself in - anxiety overrides common sense. By flee, I literally mean getting out of the car miles away from home at 11 o'clock at night because my husband and I were arguing. (I never wanted him to just chase me down - he never understood that I had just literally reached the threshhold of stress I could tolerate). 

Those were the worst of them. Before I started therapy I had already begun an awareness of what I was doing and trying to "breathe" or self-soothe myself out of it. It's not easy, and I have brain abnormalities and cysts that may or may not have an influence on my behavior. Breathing techniques NEVER worked for me, unfortunately.

With the addition of lorazepam, I can take it at the onset of stress (not to be abused so that I can continue to try and self-soothe). I can already get a sense of how bad my panic/anxiety attack will be very early on, and lorazepam is very fast-acting. (Effects can begin as soon as 10 minutes after ingestion).

However, it's also very addicting, and already being addicted to one substance (nicotine), I am extremely anxious about becoming addicted to another one - so I don't take it everyday like I'm supposed to.

My anxiety is directly related to my diagnosis of PTSD, Misophonia, and ADHD (probable, but pending).

I hope this was informative for you (and I hope it doesn't make me look like a crazy person... LoL)!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried taking Buspar first - I couldn't get past the "brain shocks". What a weird feeling.

The first time I met my Medications Manager and told her my symptoms, she just stared at me for a few moments, then said, "Nobody, and I mean "NOBODY", walks into my office and gets a "benzo" on the first visit. I'm prescribing a "few" Ativan and I want you to experiment with doses" (between .5mg and 3mg - I hear Ativan is almost impossible to overdose on, but breathing and memory problems can happen). 

She prescribed me 30 with 3 refills. I still have a truckload of them. Only take them when I need them.

I'm glad I'm not the only one with extreme symptoms... We can be "crazy" together, lol! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankfully I'm a SAHM and I don't drive much, so triggers are kept to a minimum. If/When I go back to work - I will have to figure something out, like work nights again. (Oh but the paranoia - that's a lot of fun, too). LoL!!

Does the xanax make you sleepy at all? I really can't stand that about the lorazepam... It's good as a sleep aide, lol!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Confused2much said:


> When I fight with my husband my whole world collapses since my world is so small.


Geez, I know this feeling all too well. Isolating ourselves keeps potential triggers to a minimum... But when it's the one you live with - that is awful for me.

I want to be free of it all someday - just be grounded... But I don't know if that will ever happen.

Don't know if you mentioned this before, C2M, but are you in therapy? I find it only a little helpful. I'd like to meditate, too, (and we practice that in sessions), but it's so hard to really concentrate. My mind p!sses me off, though, because when I'm upset, I'm very good at focusing on it!! Figures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I love guided meditations... Easier for my mind to get on track than with traditional meditation.

Have you called your insurance company and asked them for a list of providers? We kind of had to do that because we're on State assistance. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepmyfamily (Nov 16, 2012)

There are fast acting drugs for panic attacks if that is what you're worried about. Or, is it the ongoing anxiety? 

My anxiety comes and goes, I have a script for it, but I don't take it. I, also, have Ativan for the attacks. I feel that I can control my anxiety by just staying busy. But, my panic attacks can overcome me easily, if I let them.

Since a panic attack is a quick drop of adrenaline, you go into fight or flight mode, so the best thing (that works for me) to do is get moving. Climb stairs, go for a quick walk/run, etc. Don't sit there and let it take over you, which, I know, is easier said then done.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

X-unknown said:


> I feel like I'm going to have a stroke or a heart attack.


First of all, buy a blood pressure monitor. I got mine from a liquidation store for $40. It's important to know if your heart pain is caused by high blood pressure or bad heart timing. If your heart's timing is all good, an overworking heart will have incredibly high blood pressure. I can't think of a good analogy because it seems like common sense; pumping harder makes higher fluid pressure. Bad heart timing is a little different. Think of it like a high compression turbocharged engine where some idiot used regular gasoline instead of premium. The regular gasoline explodes due to pressure rather than a spark, and that causes the engine to knock. This stresses the hell out of the eninge, but the power output is terrible. That's your heart with bad timing - lots of pressure inside the heart but terrible output. Chest pain with low pressure would indicate bad timing, but you would need to see a doctor and do proper testing to confirm this.

Stay away from serotonin drugs if your heart timing is bad. Serotonin is linked to heart disease and heart attacks. The weight loss drug fenfluramine was a strong serotonin drug was pulled from the market after it was found to kill people. The approved dosage of SSRI drugs citalopram and s-citalopram was reduced after it was found that they cause prolonged QT interval (meaning they screw up heart timing). The popular raver drug MDMA is a strong serotonin releasing agent (illegal), and it too is linked to prolonged QT interval. 
Again, ask your doctor about this. Don't trust random idiots giving medical advice on the internet.


----------



## JohnDoe2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried herbal supplements? Valerian Root, Passion Flower, etc.?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I've tried St. John's and Valerian Root. No help whatsoever for me, but my husband believes they have helped him. Especially Valerian - he takes it every night before bed to help him sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnDoe2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in a bad marriage that I can't escape. Any thoughts on a (legal) drug or herb that I can take to help me cope everyday, something that can dull the emotional pain?


----------

